# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  نرم افزار پارازیت انداختن روی ماهواره یا تلویزیون

## omidn1996

سلام دوستان

اول که اگر تاپیک رو توی بخش مناسب ایجاد نکردم عذرمیخوام چون نمیدوستم توی کدوم بخش باید ایجاد کنم

میخواستم بدونم نرم افزاری هست که به وسیله ی اون بشه روی ماهواره یا تلویزیون توی خونه پارازیت انداخت ؟

اگر وجود داره ممنون میشم لینکش رو بدید اگر هم نیست اصولا امکان ساخت و برنامه نویسی همچین برنامه ای وجود داره یا نه؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## #target

نه پارازیت انداختن نیاز به سخت افزار برای تولید نویز و ... داره نرم افزار که نمیتونه ایجاد کنه تا سخت افزار مربوط نباشه

----------


## terminator68

سلام.
این چیزی که شما میگید مربوط میشه به نوعی حملات که مشهوره به  jammer attack

تو گوگل سرچ کنید در این باره بیشتر توضیح میده....

----------

